# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη κλουβιου-συμβουλες

## vasilakis13

Γεια σας! Οπως θα ξερετε καποιοι σκοπευω να αγορασω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ με σκοπο να ζευγαρωσει με την θυληκια μου. Παρ' ολα αυτα για να γινει αυτο θα πρεπει να περασει αρκετο καιρο σε καραντινα και γνωριμια,ενω ακομα και μετα θα χρειαστω κι αλλα κλουβια για να βαλω μεσα τα νεα κοκατιλακια (αν και οποτε εχω γεννα,βλεπω λιγο μακρια βεβαια!). Θα ηθελα λοιπον να φτιαξω ενα κλουβι, αφου πρωτα κανω μια μελετη για να καταληξω αν με συμφερει. 

Θα ηθελα λοιπον να κανω κατι σαν αυτο κατασκευη κλουβας για παπαγαλους!!!
Εχω καποιες αποριες ομως:
1)πως μπορω να κολησω τις βεργες? μονο με ηλεκτροκοληση?
2) υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος για να ενωσουμε το κουνελοσυρμα εκτος απο το να το ραψουμε?

----------


## vasilakis13

για παραδειγμα σε αυτοτ ο κλουβι πως ενωνεται το κουνελοσυρμα?

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη στην παραπανω φωτογραφια το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι ενωμενο με δεματικα καλωδιων. 



 Δεματικα καλωδιων.

----------


## vasilakis13

Αααα τα χω ξαναδει αυτα, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να τα ξεχωρισω. Καλη λυση αντι να το ραψω με συρμα, ξερει κανεις μονο αν αντεχει το κλουβι για να κρεμιεται ο παπαγαλος? ( το λεω επειδη δεν εχει και σκελετο) επισης ξερει κανεις αν στη συκγεκριμενη περιπτωση ειχε χρησιμοποιηθει το κουνελοσυρμα σε φυλλα η ρολο?

----------


## lagreco69

Γιατι δεν αγοραζεις δυο κλουβες 76αρες, να βγαλεις τον πατο απο την μια και την οροφη απο την αλλη. να της δεσεις μεταξυ τους με δεματικα καλωδιων και να φτιαξεις μια διπλη.. οπως εχω κανει και εγω.

----------


## vasilakis13

ποσο κανουν 2 76αρες περιπου? επισης γινεται να ενωθουν?(εννοω να φυγει το διαχωριστικο)

----------


## vasilakis13

τελειο ειναι!!!,ειδικα τωρα που ειδα και την τελευταια φωτο

----------


## lagreco69

> ποσο κανουν 2 76αρες περιπου? επισης γινεται να ενωθουν?(εννοω να φυγει το διαχωριστικο)


Σου εγραψα "θα βγαλεις τον πατο απο την μια και την οροφη απο την αλλη" δες και τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλα. 

Η μια 76αρα εχει 23.70, εαν την ψαξεις στο internet θα την βρεις σχετικα ευκολα (μην με ρωτησεις για link) και τα μεταφορικα για Πατρα θα ειναι περιπου 5 ευρω και κατι, να ερθει η παραγγελια στην πορτα σου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω τις δικες μου τις ειχα παρει απο ενα καταστημα με την ιδια τιμη που αναφερει ο Δημητρης, οταν ομως ηρθε μου ζητησε μεγαλυτερη τιμη κι οταν τον ρωτησα γιατι, μου ειπε οτι στο site οι τιμες δεν συμπεριλαμβανουν ΦΠΑ, οποτε τον νου σου.

----------


## vasilakis13

δεν μπορει να μου στειλει καποιος link σε pm? την βρηκα σε αρκετα μαγαζια αλλα 29 ευρω,ειναι μια διαφορα στις 2 κλουβες...

----------


## vasilakis13

νομιζω οτι το βρηκα το μαγαζι!!! , αν τις αγορασω απο το internet θα μου χρεωσουν εξτρα το φπα, η αυτο το κανουν μονο στα φυσικα καταστηματα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν γνωριζω.. παρε ενα τηλεφωνο να μαθεις. λογικα στο site θα υπαρχει καπου τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας.

----------


## vasilakis13

Οκ,ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες παιδια!

----------


## saxo_29

Βασίλη εάν λες αυτο που σου έστειλα με πμ η τιμή ηταν με ΦΠΑ όταν πήρα πριν δυο εβδομάδες την 76 άρα για τα lovebird

----------


## vasilakis13

ειναι ικανοποιητικη 1 76αρα για ενα πουλι?μου φαινεται πολυ κοντη  :sad:  και στο κοκατιλ μου του αρεσει παρα πολυ να σκαρφαλωνει. Εγω παντως το θελω για να βαλω προσωρινα το καινουριο,μεχρι να περασει η καραντινα και η γνωριμια οποτε ισως βολευτω με 1.

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη οπως ειχε γραψει ενα φιλαρακι μου εδω στο forum, η μια 76αρα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα οι δυο μαζι ειναι δυο χαρες.  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το νου σας με τα δεματικά καλωδίων (όσοι τα χρησιμοποιείτε) γιατί..... όσο εύκολα μπορεί ένας παπαγάλος να καταστρέψει της "μελαμίνες",  πολύ πιο εύκολα με μια τζιμπιά στα δεματικά βλέπω να μένετε χωρίς πουλί !!! 




Προτιμήστε γαλβανιζέ σύρμα να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο !!! *

----------


## vasilakis13

ειδα αυτη τη κατασκευη σου φιλε http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CF%85%CF%82!!! και οφειλω να πω οτι ξετρελαθηκα αλλα ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια να τα ραψεις με συρμα. Εξαλλου κοκατιλ εχω, δεν μου φαινεται ικανο να μασησει τα δερματικα, θα δοκιμασω παντως με ενα και θα δω.

φιλε μηπως θυμασαι ποσο σου ειχαν κοστισει περιπου οι βεργες και η ηλεκτροκοληση?

----------


## vasilakis13

οπα λαθος, δεν ειναι δικια σου, μπερδευτηκα  ::  . μηπως ξερερτε γενικα ποσο κοστιζει ενας σκελετος?(βεργες και ηλεκτροκοληση)

----------


## lagreco69

> *Το νου σας με τα δεματικά καλωδίων (όσοι τα χρησιμοποιείτε) γιατί..... όσο εύκολα μπορεί ένας παπαγάλος να καταστρέψει της "μελαμίνες",  πολύ πιο εύκολα με μια τζιμπιά στα δεματικά βλέπω να μένετε χωρίς πουλί !!! 
> 
> Προτιμήστε γαλβανιζέ σύρμα να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο !!! *


Την δικια μου κλουβα την εχω δεσει με δεματικα καλωδιων απο τις (14-08-2012) το θεμα εδω To  Cockatiel μου. απο τοτε την εχω στο μπαλκονι χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.. τα δεματικα ειναι μεχρι σημερα ακομα γερα, οπως την πρωτη ημερα. δεν εχει χαλασει ουτε ενα απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες ουτε τα εχουν δαγκωσει τα Cockatiels μου. 

Υπαρχουν πολλα μελη που εχουν δεσει κλουβες με δεματικα καλωδιων, κανενα απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει παραπονεθει οτι σπανε ευκολα η οτι τα τρωνε οι παπαγαλοι τους. 

Θελω να γινει σαφες οτι εαν δεν ημουν απολυτα σιγουρος!! για την ανθεκτικοτητα τους δεν θα τα προτεινα σε κανεναν. οπως προανεφερα παραπανω, τα χρησιμοποιω σχεδον ενα χρονο στους παπαγαλους μου με απολυτη επιτυχια. 

Καλο ειναι (karakonstantakis) οταν δεν εχουμε την παραμικρη εμπειρια! με ενα προιον, να μην το κατηγορουμε και να αφηνουμε αυτους που εχουν την εμπειρια να το προτεινουν ανεπιφυλακτα η οχι. 

Επισης η Μελαμινη δεν ειναι επι του θεματος, ας μην βγαινουμε off topic.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οταν ποτέ δω την ζωή μου..... παπαγάλο να κομματιάζει την μελαμίνη.... τότε ίσως παραδεχτώ ότι δεν έχω καμία ιδέα με δεματικά καλωδίων !! 

*

----------


## lagreco69

> *Οταν ποτέ δω την ζωή μου..... παπαγάλο να κομματιάζει την μελαμίνη.... τότε ίσως παραδεχτώ ότι δεν έχω καμία ιδέα με δεματικά καλωδίων !! 
> 
> *


Βασιλη συγνωμη! για το off topic. 

Εαν ποτε.. τοτε ισως.. 

Ωραια επιχειρηματα εχεις! για να κατηγορεις υλικα που δεν γνωριζεις το πως συμπεριφερονται στην παροδο του χρονου. γιατι εγω εχω δει και μελαμινη να ανοιγει απο παπαγαλο και φυσικες ξυλινες πατηθρες να γινονται κομματια σε λιγες ημερες αλλα και πατηθρες του εμποριου.. συμπερασμα! γνωριζω πολυ καλα το τι γραψω.

----------


## vasilakis13

ρε παιδια ηρεμηστε, απ οτι φαινεται ο καθενας χρησιμοποιει διαφορετικο υλικο το οποιο και υποστηριζει.

τα δεματικα καλωδιων εχουν σιγουρα μικροτερη αντοχη απο τη μελαμινη, ομως για ενα παπαγαλο κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κοψει ακομα και το δεματικο, δεν νομιζω να εχει καποιος προβλημα αν χρησιμοποιησει δεματικο, ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που το χρησιμοποιουν τοσα μελη.
εξαλλου για να φτιαξει καποιος κλουβι χρειαζεται τοσα πολλα δεματικα που αποκλειεται ο παπαγαλος να κοψει τοσα δεματικα χστε να βγει εξω χωρις να το καταλαβεις!
και οι 2 λυσεις καλες ειναι, εγω προσωπικα θα διαλεγα τα δερματικα λογω ευκολιας

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολυ ωρεο κλουβι με 2 ζεβγαροστρες!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μελαμίνη "από την παραγωγή στην κατανάλωση": Περισσεύματα ή υπολείμματα (scrap) παραγωγής μελαμίνης βρέθηκαν στα χέρια παραγωγών ζωοτροφών. Το πώς έγινε αυτό εξετάζεται. Από εκεί και πέρα, η μελαμίνη βρέθηκε στις ζωοτροφές , στη συνέχεια πέρασε στις παιδικές τροφές και τελικά στον οργανισμό των νηπίων.


*

Απόσπασμα από την [Αναφ. 22] (New York Times, Απρίλιος 2007)
*​
.....Την τελευταία Παρασκευή, εδώ στο Zhanggiu, μια ταχύτατα αναπτυσσόμενη βιομηχανική πόλη νοτιοανατολικά του Πεκίνου, δυο παραγωγοί ζωοτροφών μας εξήγησαν λεπτομερώς πως προμηθεύονται πρωτεΐνες (σίτου, καλαμποκιού, σόγιας ή άλλης προέλευσης) χαμηλής ποιότητας. Πώς στη συνέχεια τις ανακατεύουν με υπολείμματα μελαμίνης, οι χημικές ιδιότητες της οποίας βοηθούν στο να φαίνεται *"φουσκωμένη" η περιεκτικότητα των ζωοτροφών σε πρωτεΐνη.*
Η μελαμίνη είναι το νόθευμα πρώτης προτίμησης, λένε, επειδή η ουρία -μια άλλη πλούσια σε άζωτο χημική ουσία- είναι παράνομη για τις ζωοτροφές για χοίρους και πουλερικά και μπορεί εύκολα να ανιχνευθεί στην Κίνα, όπως και στις ΗΠΑ. "Χρησιμοποιούν τη μελαμίνη για να αυξήσουν τα επίπεδα αζώτου στις δοκιμασίες", μας είπε ο υπεύθυνος μιας βιομηχανίας ζωοτροφών. "Αν την προσθέσεις σε μικρές ποσότητες δεν θα βλάψει τα ζώα".
Ο υπεύθυνος μιας μικρής τοπικής μονάδας ζωοτροφών, που αποτελείται από λίγες αποθήκες και μονάδες ανάμιξης, παραδέχθηκε πως ανακατεύει υπολείμματα μελαμίνης με ζωοτροφές για χρόνια. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είπε πως δεν χρησιμοποιεί μελαμίνη. 'Εβγαλε ένα πλαστικό σακουλάκι που περιείχε, όπως είπε, σκόνη μελαμίνης. Είπε πως θα μπορούσε να τη χρωματίσει, ώστε να ταιριάζει με το χρώμα της ζωοτροφής και πως πιθανώς δεν είναι επικίνδυνη για τα κατοικίδια.
"Τα κατοικίδια δεν είναι σαν τους χοίρους ή τα κοτόπουλα", είπε τελείως φυσικά, εξηγώντας ότι μπορούν να τραφούν με λιγότερη πρωτεΐνη. "Δεν χρειάζεται να αναπτυχθούν γρήγορα". Παραδέχθηκε πως η νοθευμένη με μελαμίνη ζωοτροφή έχει λιγότερη πρωτεΐνη, κάτι που την κάνει λιγότερο θρεπτική.
"Είναι γεγονός ότι βάζοντας μελαμίνη αυξάνεις τα κέρδη σου", *είπε ένας άλλος προμηθευτής ζωοτροφών του Zhanggiu. "Η μελαμίνη κοστίζει περίπου 1,20 $ για κάθε μονάδα πρωτεΐνης ανά τόννο, ενώ η πραγματική πρωτεΐνη κοστίζει περίπου 6 $. Να λοιπόν η διαφορά!"*


Tο 2007 παρατηρήθηκε στις ΗΠΑ ότι ορισμένες ζωοτροφές (Menu Foods) είχαν προκαλέσει ασθένειες και θανάτους σε ζώα. Η αιτία εντοπίσθηκε στην παράνομη προσθήκη μελαμίνης σε αυτές και πολλές ζωοτροφές αποσύρθηκαν από την αγορά *[Αναφ. 23]*. Τον Μάρτιο του 2007 η Υπηρεσία Τροφίμων και Φαρμάκων των ΗΠΑ (FDA) μετά από συστηματικές αναλύσεις διαπίστωσε ότι η αιτία οφείλονταν στην παρουσία κρυσταλλικής μελαμίνης στη γλουτένη σιτηρών. Η γλουτένη είχε εισαχθεί από μία και μοναδική πηγή, μια μεγάλη κινεζική εταιρεία (Xuzhou Anying Biology Technology, China). Επιπλέον βρήκαν ότι φυτική πρωτεΐνη που είχε εισαχθεί στη συνέχεια περιείχε επίσης μελαμίνη.
Η ανάλυση της επιμολυσμένης γλουτένης, έδειξε την παρουσία των ακόλουθων ενώσεων της τριαζίνης: *μελαμίνη* 8,4%, *κυανουρικό οξύ* 5,3%, *αμμελίδη* 2,3%, *αμμελίνη* 1,7%, *ουρεϊδομελαμίνη* +* μεθυλομελαμίνη*<1% (Dobson _et al_ 2008) *[Αναφ. 13β, 24α]*. Θανάσιμος ήταν ο συνδυασμός μελαμίνης - κυανουρικού οξέος, το οποίο δεν είναι ακόμη γνωστό αν προστέθηκε σκόπιμα ή ήταν ακαθαρσία (παραπροϊόν) της παρασκευής μελαμίνης.



(α)

(β)

(γ)

(α)* Γλουτένη επιμολυσμένη με μελαμίνη.* (β) Κανονική γλουτένη. (γ) Κρύσταλλοι κυανουρικής μελαμίνης *[Αναφ. 24β]*.





Φασμα IR κρυστάλλων κυανουρικής μελαμίνης (κόκκινο) ως προς το φάσμα των ύποπτων κρυστάλλων (μπλε) *[Αναφ. 24β]*.



Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008, μετά το τέλος των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων, αποκαλύφθηκε στην Κίνα το σκάνδαλο για το μολυσμένο με μελαμίνη παιδικό γάλα (για την ακρίβεια: σκόνη γάλακτος για βρεφικές τροφές). Το σκάνδαλο ενεπλάκησαν πολλές μεγάλες εταιρείες τροφίμων της Κίνας και αποκαλύφθηκε μετά από τα πολλά κρούσματα ασθενειών σε μικρά παιδιά. Πολλά από αυτά πέθαναν από βλάβες στη λειτουργία των νεφρών (νεφρική ανεπάρκεια), κυρίως μέσω του σχηματισμού πέτρας στα νεφρά (νεφρολιθίαση). Η σχηματιζόμενη "πέτρα" στην ουσία είναι κρυσταλλικά συσσωματώματα κυανουρικής μελαμίνης.
Υπολογίζεται ότι 35.000-40.000 παιδιά έπαθαν σοβαρές βλάβες σε όλη την Κίνα. Η μαζική προσέλευση γονέων στα νοσοκομεία και η ανησυχία της κοινής γνώμης έφτασε στα όρια του πανικού κατά την περίοδο Σεπτεμβρίου-Οκτωβρίου 2008. Η μελαμίνη πιθανόν προστέθηκε αρχικά σε γάλα που είχε αραιωθεί με νερό και η προσθήκη απλώς ξεγελούσε τους υπεύθυνους που έλεγχαν (όχι όμως με συστηματικό τρόπο) την περιεκτικότητα σε άζωτο με απλές δοκιμασίες.
Από επίσημα στοιχεία των αρχών αποδείχθηκε ότι το 20% των κινέζικων εταιρειών παραγωγής διατροφικών προϊόντων, για τα οποία χρησιμοποιούσαν ως πρώτη ύλη γάλα, διέθεταν προϊόντα που ήδη περιείχαν μελαμίνη. Προϊόντα με μελαμίνη βρέθηκαν επίσης σε άλλες ασιατικές χώρες, στην Αυστραλία και σε ορισμένες ευρωπαϊκές που είχαν εισάγει διατροφικά προϊόντα από την Κίνα *[Αναφ. 25]*. 

Πρόσφατα μέτρα της Ευρωπαϊκής 'Ενωσης για τη μελαμίνη. Tα προβλήματα υγείας στην Κίνα που προέκυψαν από τη σκόνη γάλακτος προκάλεσε ανησυχίες για πιθανή επιμόλυνση με μελαμίνη προϊόντων που βρίσκονται στην Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά. Η Ευρωπαϊκή 'Ενωση δεν εισάγει γάλα ή άλλα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα από την Κίνα, αλλά επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα όπως μπισκότα και σοκολάτες μπορεί να περιέχουν ίχνη μελαμίνης εφόσον χρησιμοποιήθηκε επιμολυσμένο γάλα σε σκόνη. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή αποφάσισε ότι γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα που παράγονται ή προέρχονται από την Κίνα θα πρέπει να υπόκεινται σε εργαστηριακό έλεγχο για την παρουσία μελαμίνης. Προϊόντα με *επίπεδα μελαμίνης πάνω από 2,5 mg/kg* θα πρέπει να καταστρέφονται αμέσως *[Αναφ. 26]*.

Η συνιστώμενη μέθοδος ελέγχου των τροφίμων για μελαμίνη (και κυανουρικό οξύ) βασίζεται στη σύγχρονη τεχνική της συζευγμένης υγροχρωματογραφίας/δίδυμης φασματομετρίας μάζας (LC/MS/MS). Το όριο ποσοτικοποίησης που προσφέρει η περιγραφόμενη μέθοδος φθάνει τα 0,25 μg και των δύο ενώσεων ανά g ξηράς παιδικής τροφής *[Αναφ. 27]*.



Πηγη,  http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_melamine.htm

----------

